# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado Sierra Exportadora  Trabajos de Investigación en Cultivos Agroindustriales - STEVIA

## Sierra Exportadora

*RESUMEN TECNICO DE ENSAYOS Y CAPACITACIONES DESARROLLADOS EN STEVIA*   *- Ing. Ronal Echeverría Trujillo.* *- Ing. Ayda K. Valles Ramírez.* *- Tec. Magno Pinedo Grandez**.* 
El Programa Nacional de Investigación de Cultivos Agroindustriales  STEVIA, de la Estación Experimental Agropecuaria El Porvenir, consiente del rol importante en el desarrollo de la Investigación viene promoviendo trabajos con el fin de solucionar los problemas de la Región con el reciente interés en plantaciones de cultivo de Stevia en grandes áreas. 
Stevia ha llamado la atención con la creciente demanda de alimentos bajos en carbohidratos y bajos de azúcar en la alimentación alternativa. La investigación médica también ha demostrado los posibles beneficios de la Stevia en el tratamiento de la obesidad y la hipertensión arterial porque tiene un efecto insignificante en la glucosa en la sangre, es atractivo como un edulcorante natural para las personas con dietas en carbohidratos controlados. Stevia se utiliza ampliamente como un edulcorante en  Japón, Chile y México disponible en Canadá como un suplemento dietético. 
El desarrollo de los experimentos en los cultivos de Stevia es muy importante para ver su comportamiento ya adaptación al clima la Latitud y otros factores climáticos en la región San Martín. Conocer  que tipos de plagas y enfermedades atacan al cultivo en esta parte del continente.  
En la presente cartilla de avances de experimentos se da a conocer los resultados preliminares en el cultivo de Stevia.Temas similares: CULTIVOS DE STEVIA EN HUACHO PERÚ Stevia en el Perú Stevia stevia Stevia y Sacha Inchi

----------

CLARE HA, davidmc4, VICKO, yocoima

----------


## Dely

Felicitaciones muy interesante

----------


## Gerencia Ecofertilizing

1.jpgBIOPACK STEVIA, puede ser aplicado por
fertirrigación para estimular una
brotación uniforme de raíces aumentando
la masa radicular. En aplicaciones
foliares, provee los nutrientes y la
energía necesaria para activar la brotación
uniforme de las yemas foliares.
BIOPACK STEVIA, provee los nutrientes y
la energía necesarios para ayudar a las
plantas a mejorar el movimiento de los
carbohidratos y proteínas desde las
hojas, tallos y raíces por lo que estimula
la elongación y crecimiento de la biomasa
foliar.
BIOPACK STEVIA, dirige la ruta de síntesis que
da origen a los principales edulcorantes
de Stevia es la del ácido giberélico,
en la que la cadena de terpenos se
alarga a partir de uniones sucesivas de
isopreno que requieren Mg2+ o Mn2+
visita www.ecofertilizing.com

----------

